# Nordic Roasters



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Hi All,

just wondered if anyone has any recommendations for Nordic roasters, and potentially subscriptions services that ship to the UK?

Ive been looking at Reykjavik Roasters, Kaffe Box and Koppi at the moment, but want to see if there are any others that anyone could suggest?

Thanks

Matt


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I can recommend kaffebox for their service and cost. Only just received my first month and suitably impressed. Beans were roasted on 23rd and I received them yesterday in decent packaging. I went for the 500grams a month option and worked out at £20 including delivery after conversion. You can cancel at any time and using a recurring PayPal subscription if you prefer.

As for the beans I received were two bags of different taste. One being a Christmassy type with hints of chocolate and orange, the other being a lighter roast with more floral notes. Not dialed in yet so taste is still to be ascertained.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

bz99s said:


> I can recommend kaffebox for their service and cost. Only just received my first month and suitably impressed. Beans were roasted on 23rd and I received them yesterday in decent packaging. I went for the 500grams a month option and worked out at £20 including delivery after conversion. You can cancel at any time and using a recurring PayPal subscription if you prefer.
> 
> As for the beans I received were two bags of different taste. One being a Christmassy type with hints of chocolate and orange, the other being a lighter roast with more floral notes. Not dialed in yet so taste is still to be ascertained.


Thanks, was that off of their website? what was postage like?


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

I'm just finishing a bag of Kenyan from Coffee Collective in Denmark. Delicious stuff! (light roast). No idea about subscriptions - check their website. I got mine in Edinburgh from Machina Espresso.


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

I set up a subscription- postage was included in the £20 I quoted. Not sure how much it is for a one off delivery.


----------



## dancing james (Nov 29, 2015)

Drop coffee from Stockholm


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I've enjoyed Drop although I bought it from a shop, no idea about postage options to UK I'm afraid.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

Thanks All, will look into these suggestions


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

bz99s said:


> I can recommend kaffebox for their service and cost. Only just received my first month and suitably impressed. Beans were roasted on 23rd and I received them yesterday in decent packaging. I went for the 500grams a month option and worked out at £20 including delivery after conversion. You can cancel at any time and using a recurring PayPal subscription if you prefer.
> 
> As for the beans I received were two bags of different taste. One being a Christmassy type with hints of chocolate and orange, the other being a lighter roast with more floral notes. Not dialed in yet so taste is still to be ascertained.


Do they send multiple bags of different coffee's to make up the selected quantity?

Im just a bit worried about ordering the Kilo option and getting 1 bag of the same stuff


----------



## bz99s (May 30, 2012)

Yeah I got two different 250g bags I the one box from their selected roaster.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

awesome, thanks!


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

If you fancy one offs you could go onto kaffebox and look at the roasters listed, Tim Wendelboe, jacu, coffeecollectiv etc. And then check out their individual sites. Not sure if kaffebox works out cheaper (though obviously you don't know what you're going to get if I remember correctly)


----------



## foundrycoffeeroasters.com (Jun 19, 2014)

£19 including postage for the most expensive Kenyan from Drop. Not cheap but great for an occasional treat.


----------



## FullBloomCoffee (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm looking for something that could work as a guest bean and that changes regularly so I thought Kaffebox may do the trick.

will look at each of the roasters individually also.


----------

